# WHDVR problems



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

I recently signed up for WHDVR service and I'm disappointed with it at this point. I have an HR20 and an HR22, both with DECAs attached and the CCK. 

The problem is I never know whether the DVRs will be connected to each other or not. Currently the 22 says there are no connected DVRs, but the 20 is fine. I've had it be just the opposite also. And then then everything can be fine in an hour or two without me changing anything. I've also done a reset when one of them can't find the other, but that doesn't help.
Any ideas what may be going on?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My guess is that there is a weak connection between the two. Press and hold {INFO}, that's a good starting point. It will tell you if there are dropped connections between the two. 

Weak connections can happen when the cables are too long, or when the connectors are a little loose. Whole-home DVR is a lot more sensitive to that stuff than regular TV.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Are the lights anything but green? If they're not solid or flashing green, I'd check / retighten the connections on both ends.

In general they've been very reliable. I have 5 in service and a spare. You could try to stop an installer and ask for a spare (with a $tip). Or call D* they may send you one.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

dennisj00 said:


> Are the lights anything but green? If they're not solid or flashing green, I'd check / retighten the connections on both ends.
> 
> In general they've been very reliable. I have 5 in service and a spare. You could try to stop an installer and ask for a spare (with a $tip). Or call D* they may send you one.


I'm assuming that you are referring to a DECA?


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

All DECA lights are solid green and, about three hours ago, I checked all connections. Some were not quite finger tight.

I just checked, and the 22 is now networked to the 20. I'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dlt4 said:


> All DECA lights are solid green and, about three hours ago, I checked all connections. Some were not quite finger tight.
> 
> I just checked, and the 22 is now networked to the 20. I'll see how long it lasts.


Good luck! Sometimes just going into Network setup and hitting Advanced- but not changing anything, just scroll through and out- can do the trick.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh man, this is the exact same behavior I've had for years with my unsupported powerline setup. I was hoping it would go away when I got the real supported Whole Home (with DECAs, etc) setup (install set for Monday). Please tell me this is an abnormality and for most users it stays connected.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Devo1237 said:


> Oh man, this is the exact same behavior I've had for years with my unsupported powerline setup. I was hoping it would go away when I got the real supported Whole Home (with DECAs, etc) setup (install set for Monday). Please tell me this is an abnormality and for most users it stays connected.


It's an abnormality.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, The good news is that both DVRs are still connected to each other.

The bad news is that the HR20 is no longer connected to the Internet.

If it's not one thing it's another. Grrrrrrr.......


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like it might be a router/IP address issue. Have you tried assigning the DVRs with static IP addresses?


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

"Beerstalker" said:


> Sounds like it might be a router/IP address issue. Have you tried assigning the DVRs with static IP addresses?


I'm not sure how to do that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dlt4 said:


> I'm not sure how to do that.


There are a few FAQs, but I think this is what you're looking for:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713


----------

